# New Supporting Member Shirts available!



## Sully (Jun 6, 2011)

New design is out and about with a more simple look and more defined. We hope you like it.

Here is some pics to look at, also these are available in the same colors and sizes.

View attachment 2930


Available in Charcoal, Black, Red, Navy Blue and White. Sizes Small to XX-Large.

If you would like to become a supporting member and help get more developers phones click below.

*Supporting Members Packages*


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Here are some more colors as well in larger pics.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

If your already a supporting member and would like the new shirt, you can purchase them directly on the site as well.

http://goo.gl/0YFv5


----------



## show-p1984 (Sep 18, 2011)

I would have bought me 3 or 4 in different colors and for my neighbour.. but the shipping prices are way off limits 

"Zone Rates (Shipping to DE)	$29.95"

*29,95$ FOR SHIPPING??? WTF???*
Are they delivered to me with a speedboat?


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

show-p1984 said:


> I would have bought me 3 or 4 in different colors and for my neighbour.. but the shipping prices are way off limits
> 
> "Zone Rates (Shipping to DE)	$29.95"
> 
> ...


Here is the scoop on that

*International shipping is VERY expensive* Check it here for yourself and see http://postcalc.usps.gov

We don't control what it cost for shipping.... the USPS does!

Here are the rates for *USPS Priority MAIL international*

1-2 shirts -14.95

2-6 shirts - 29.95

7-10 shirts - 59.95

so if you order 4 shirts... the each price for shipping is 7.48....

If you order 6 shirts... the each price for shipping is 4.99 each....


----------



## show-p1984 (Sep 18, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Here is the scoop on that
> 
> *International shipping is VERY expensive* Check it here for yourself and see http://postcalc.usps.gov
> 
> ...


I don't say that this is your fault, but I ordered 12 t-shirts yesterday from another shop. Guess what the shipping had cost? 15,95$. For !12! T-Shirts sent from America, to Germany.
Again, not your fault, I understand that.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Well what was the price of the shirts? lol

I can mark up the shirts to cover shipping... it's all about the total price... and the quality of the shirt... these are not your average 10 dollar shirt... the blank shirt cost of these is about double what you normally see. Anyway.... you get what you pay for....... as with everything.

And you can check shipping yourself... there is no way to send 12 shirts to Germany from the us for 12 bucks...  So the extra money has to be built into the shirt, or they are shipping from a local manufacturer on that side of the water.

on a side note... if you want to buy 12, you would get free shipping...


----------



## show-p1984 (Sep 18, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Well what was the price of the shirts? lol
> 
> I can mark up the shirts to cover shipping... it's all about the total price... and the quality of the shirt... these are not your average 10 dollar shirt... the blank shirt cost of these is about double what you normally see. Anyway.... you get what you pay for....... as with everything.
> 
> ...


Ok, I checked. You are right.
It might have been the case that they added some of the shipping cost to the shirt, they were 34,95 each 
And just to clarify this I am not buying 12 shirts for myself only, I am usually buying for the local Linux/Android User Group and neighbors 
(I'm not a tshirt addict. Like my gf with shoes and bags and... well you get the point )
I will buy some shirts if I can get some more orders from the user group


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Thats the best way to do it, send me a message when you have some gathered up and i will make you a deal, these are for the members and not to make money, so if you can help members get these by grouping it up, thats awesome.

Just let me know


----------



## show-p1984 (Sep 18, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Thats the best way to do it, send me a message when you have some gathered up and i will make you a deal, these are for the members and not to make money, so if you can help members get these by grouping it up, thats awesome.
> 
> Just let me know


I did ask around and only came up with 5 orders =(
But I am actively advertising for Rootzwiki, so there might come up a few more so it will be more efficient to order


----------



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

Are these shirts made in the good ole USA?

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

lu270bro said:


> Are these shirts made in the good ole USA?
> 
> Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


Yes, California to be exact!


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

Sully said:


> New design is out and about with a more simple look and more defined. We hope you like it.


Hey admins, I went to place an order for a tshirt package, but, I don't see where you can specify a shipping address? My billing address (my apartment) can't receive packages, so I have everything shipped to my work office. Am I blind or is there no way to specify a different shipping address?

If there isn't a way, then, do you verify billing address info for credit card purchases? If not, I'll just specify my shipping address as my billing address and be done with it.

Let me know, thanks.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Oooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........... Rootz shirts... must... resist... buying... gotta............. save... money.....

I might buy me a red and black one perhaps. At least when I get the money. Good to know these will be available for a while so waiting a week or so for them won't be a big deal.


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Sully said:


> New design is out and about with a more simple look and more defined. We hope you like it.
> 
> Here is some pics to look at, also these are available in the same colors and sizes.
> 
> ...


Still haven't received my supporter package T-shirt...... been 2 months.... sent several emails to rootz wiki customer service and no answer..... help?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I never got my OLD supporting member shirt....or my stickers..I sent a pm like 6 months ago with my order number and blah blah but I'm still rocking no shirt....I just wear a damn toga when I want to go out.


----------



## bgill55 (Jun 11, 2011)

Make a v neck and ill buy 5

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whiteblazer00 (Jun 10, 2011)

+1 on the V Neck! I like to let my chest hairs breathe! lol


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

so, who's the top dog when it comes to shirts (who do I contact?) cause this thread is opening up old wound's and dreams of looking in my closet and seeing empty hangers......cause I never got my shirt.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll let them know. There are a couple others in another thread they've already been made aware of. I'll make sure they are aware of those in this thread.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

terryrook said:


> so, who's the top dog when it comes to shirts (who do I contact?) cause this thread is opening up old wound's and dreams of looking in my closet and seeing empty hangers......cause I never got my shirt.


I don't show an order for you on this site... where did you order and when?

Send me the info and I will track the order... however there is no order to track under your account here.... unless you used another one?


----------



## Fry_Man (Aug 2, 2012)

Im sorry i am new to the boards, But i am interested in becomming a member.

The "Supporting Member Packages" link in the OP is dead. Could you direct me where to go? I want some T-Shirts









Thank You

EDIT: GOT IT. The "Store" link DUH! im not usualy that slow.


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

Protonus said:


> Hey admins, I went to place an order for a tshirt package, but, I don't see where you can specify a shipping address? My billing address (my apartment) can't receive packages, so I have everything shipped to my work office. Am I blind or is there no way to specify a different shipping address?
> 
> If there isn't a way, then, do you verify billing address info for credit card purchases? If not, I'll just specify my shipping address as my billing address and be done with it.


Since I made this post, they've now changed the store to allow PayPal checkout, which allowed me to specify a shipping address... so i ordered today. Kinda weird to me that no one replied, but, still happy to purchase...


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

heres my reciept # Receipt No: 0619-7652-7413-6200

I appreciate your help with this, somehow my order just didn't get shipped..... I also just resubmitted the google doc so I'm sure it will get taken care of, look at my join date for christ sake, it was a busy time for you guys.


----------



## bwarner479 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just ordered...great shirts and a great way to support what Rootz does for the android community.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

Protonus said:


> Since I made this post, they've now changed the store to allow PayPal checkout, which allowed me to specify a shipping address... so i ordered today. Kinda weird to me that no one replied, but, still happy to purchase...


Been over a month, still no shirt, some sort of ETA would be nice. I realize they're probably printed in batches, but it would be nice to know when the next batch is...


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL, you are complaining about not having got yours and it has been a month. I have asked multiple times, even PM'd b16 at his request (he still hasn't read it). I made my $35 donation back in APRIL and still have received nothing. Pretty sure it is a lost cause at this point.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Apologies to you all that have not received your shirts or stickers. I pointed this thread out to b16, so hopefully a resolution will come soon for you guys. Wish there was more I could do.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

We have them in hand! We had to take care fo a bunch of "duplicates". Will not happen again.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Here are the shirts being prepared for shipment. B16 sent me this pic to show they were working on them.


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

razorloves said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Here are the shirts being prepared for shipment. B16 sent me this pic to show they were working on them.[/background]


Sweet! First promising post I've seen in a while. Will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I see the shirts, but what about muh stickers? XD


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

I guess a picture of the shirts is the best we get?









I sent my money in April...still nothing? If any mod or admin sent there money to Amazon, ebay, or any other site and didn't receive what they were told they'd get, they'd be pissed off. In the Supporting Members section, he said to PM him if we had problems getting shirts. I did on Sept 19th. He still hasn't read that PM (at least that's something nice I can get from Rootz, I can see if he read it or not).

This situation just is completely sad. They need to do away with the supporting member shirts and just state you are giving money to the site and you get a badge on the site. That's it.

I'd like to see this discussed on RootzWiki live. I'd like to know from them why they can't fulfill what they promised???


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

i agree. apparently these guys are too busy to even reply to PMs they requested to be made to them concerning unfulfilled orders. i'm so glad i decided to support the site, 
:sarcasm:


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope mine gets here ok, I am looking forward to increasing my android swag by +1


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

thetaman said:


> I sent my money in April...still nothing?


You probably didn't read the fine print, disclaimer.... Here ya go:
"Please allow up to 4 - ∞ weeks for delivery"


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Protonus said:


> You probably didn't read the fine print, disclaimer.... Here ya go:
> "Please allow up to 4 - ∞ weeks for delivery"


well $#!+... looks like the ∞ clause got me too! LOL.


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL at infinite. Even funnier, the number of people coming out saying they didn't get their shirt.


----------



## digit (Jul 22, 2011)

Never got the shirt and stickers I ordered a long long time ago...


----------



## digit (Jul 22, 2011)

Protonus said:


> You probably didn't read the fine print, disclaimer.... Here ya go:
> "Please allow up to 4 - ∞ weeks for delivery"


Funny it's been over a year... and still have never got my stuff.


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

digit said:


> Funny it's been over a year... and still have never got my stuff.


yup, never got mine either. Quite a scam. If my phone (HTC DNA) had good support / developers on this forum like my last one did (Galaxy Nexus), I might care enough to shout about it. But I don't. This site is basically dead to me now, I'm really only ever on XDA.


----------



## digit (Jul 22, 2011)

Protonus said:


> yup, never got mine either. Quite a scam. If my phone (HTC DNA) had good support / developers on this forum like my last one did (Galaxy Nexus), I might care enough to shout about it. But I don't. This site is basically dead to me now, I'm really only ever on XDA.


You and me both... I think the last time I been here was over a year ago just happen to stop by to see if anyone was getting there stuff owed.


----------

